# Hamachi



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

So I just found this part of the forum and I figured I would share some of my neat little toys, the first being the program Hamachi.

Hamachi is a vpn program. What does that mean? That means you can use it to create a LAN without having to have the computers be in the same building.
In fact they can be anywhere.
It's a great program if any of you game and have friends who game.

you can get it here:
http://www.hamachi.cc/

Just have all of your friends install it and then you'll be able to share files and play LAN games as if they were on the same LAN as you.

We also use it if someone can't make it to one of your LAN parties, instead they can play from thier house with us.

After you install it you must create a new network, give it a password, and then tell your friends about it.

I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> So I just found this part of the forum and I figured I would share some of my neat little toys, the first being the program Hamachi.
> 
> Hamachi is a vpn program. What does that mean? That means you can use it to create a LAN without having to have the computers be in the same building.
> In fact they can be anywhere.
> ...


Check post 386 in. Cool Site Of The Day...............


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

ah really? well cool.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It had been the decision of the mods not to discus Hamachi because of rules in place on P2P.

Link


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, it was a decision of board management, we're just the traffic cops.










With that in mind, I'm going to close this one.


----------

